

Ask HN: Any WordPress Developers here that can help me? - markcrazyhorse

Hey there.<p>I&#x27;m trying to find out what cookies wordpress sets automatically for all users?<p>I&#x27;m creating a page count function (as I dont want to use yet another plugin) and at the moment it is counting everytime I press f5. I just want to be able to do it only once.<p>Thanks for your time. I would have usually put this on stackoverflow but the community isnt to fond of broadish questions nor ones without code &#x2F; specific problems.
======
giaour
Any reason you want to do this in WP and not using a javascript solution like
Google Analytics?

Backend page view tracking is not compatible with most forms of response
caching.

------
peacemaker
I write WordPress plugins for my business and if I want to manage cookies I
use something like [https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-session-
manager/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-session-manager/). This will give
you full control.

------
saluki
You can set/read your own cookies when developing on wordpress.

I usually us the jQuery cookie plugin for javascript.

You can set/read cookies using php as well.

------
hsx
I'm not too familiar with WordPress but couldn't you just store the page count
in the database and update it periodically?

